# Best training books to read?



## Kimmzi99 (Apr 10, 2012)

We are _considering_ a puppy come spring time if we find the right breeder/puppy match for our family and timing makes sense. I am a serious researcher/preparer and it's been a long time since we had a puppy (about 12 years to be exact) and our Lucy was so easy to train. I don't even remember which book I read back then but I definitely don't have it anymore.

Any good book recommendations? I want to start reading now to hopefully help jog my memory of the crazy puppy period! Thinking this could help me recall the details and the work to help decide if it makes sense for us at this time.

thanks!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Top of the list: The Focused Puppy: Deborah Jones, Judy Keller: 9781892694263: Amazon.com: Books

Pam doesn't agree with absolutely everything in it, but is at the top of our recommended list.


----------



## Kimmzi99 (Apr 10, 2012)

Awesome, thank you!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Top of the list: The Focused Puppy: Deborah Jones, Judy Keller: 9781892694263: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> Pam doesn't agree with absolutely everything in it, but is at the top of our recommended list.


I agree! The part I disagree with most in it is the part about “manning down”. Interestingly, I have talked to the author about that directly, and she agrees… if she could re-write the book again (it’s pretty old now!) she would leave that out. But over all, it is still my favorite puppy book.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kimmzi99 said:


> We are _considering_ a puppy come spring time if we find the right breeder/puppy match for our family and timing makes sense.


also, just wanted you to be aware that you are already on the edge of too late for a puppy this spring. You MIGHT find a breeder who doesn’t start taking applications until the litter is confirmed, but most of the better breeders who keeps a waiting list probably already have their spring litters locked up by this point.


----------



## Kimmzi99 (Apr 10, 2012)

krandall said:


> also, just wanted you to be aware that you are already on the edge of too late for a puppy this spring. You MIGHT find a breeder who doesn’t start taking applications until the litter is confirmed, but most of the better breeders who keeps a waiting list probably already have their spring litters locked up by this point.


Good to know about the manning down part, will keep that in mind. And yes, totally understand, I filled out the questionnaire on your site last week  and have been in touch with Elinor from Arborway as well via email.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kimmzi99 said:


> Good to know about the manning down part, will keep that in mind. And yes, totally understand, I filled out the questionnaire on your site last week  and have been in touch with Elinor from Arborway as well via email.


Ah, OK! I forget the forum names!


----------



## Kimmzi99 (Apr 10, 2012)

krandall said:


> Ah, OK! I forget the forum names!


No worries! Looking forward to reading the book


----------



## AMoore (30 d ago)

I have been watching the Puppy Culture videos and will be reading "When Pigs Fly". How does Judy Keller's book compare with the PC training protocols? Is it compatible and does it provide other info?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

AMoore said:


> I have been watching the Puppy Culture videos and will be reading "When Pigs Fly". How does Judy Keller's book compare with the PC training protocols? Is it compatible and does it provide other info?


Definitely compatible. I have not read “when Pigs Fly”… haven’t felt the need, since we have a VERY biddable breed… unlike Bull Terriers! LOL! But I eould be very Surprised if Jane and Deb disagreed on much if you put them in a room together… keeping in mind that Deb’s book is quite old at this point, and even her views on a few things (like manning down) have changed. I think it would be rare to read two books by different suthors and not pick up something different here and there, if only because it is presented differently.


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

How about “The Other End of the Leash”? I read that years ago and wished more people could hear Patricia McConnell’s messages - what dogs think of hugging, head pats, “dominance training” (ugg). It’s not a training book per se, but has some really good explanations for how to go about training successfully.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Laurasch said:


> How about “The Other End of the Leash”? I read that years ago and wished more people could hear Patricia McConnell’s messages - what dogs think of hugging, head pats, “dominance training” (ugg). It’s not a training book per se, but has some really good explanations for how to go about training successfully.


Yes! It’s not particularly useful for raising a puppy, but it is EXCELLENt for learning to understand dogs!!! A very good read for anyone!


----------

